# Does anyone here read on his/her Nintendo DS?



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was reading Mobile read forums today and saw that some people use their Nintendo Ds's to read ebooks. I was aware that I could buy the 100 or so Public Domain ebooks that Nintendo sells like a game, but I was unaware that people read other non-DRM books on it as well. I know that I don't need yet another device to read my ebooks since I already have my Kindle, Sony 350, Android phone, iPod Touch, iPad and several PC's with which to read my ebooks, but I was wondering if anyone here is using his Nintendo DS to read ebooks. I am tempted to try it.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that I know it's possible, I kind of want to try it   Actually, I have used my DS to read simple .txt format books in the past (I think through Moonshell), and it worked surprisingly well.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope. The screen on my DS is way too small.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ben White said:


> Now that I know it's possible, I kind of want to try it  Actually, I have used my DS to read simple .txt format books in the past (I think through Moonshell), and it worked surprisingly well.


How did you do it through Moonshell? Did you have to buy an R4 Revolution card? It looks like you have to buy an R4 Revolution card and then install DS Libris. If there is a simpler way, I would love to know about it please.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> How did you do it through Moonshell? Did you have to buy an R4 Revolution card? It looks like you have to buy an R4 Revolution card and then install DS Libris. If there is a simpler way, I would love to know about it please.


Yes, that was through my old R4, although I didn't have to install anything special.


----------

